# Tunnel booked thank's Tesco



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Over exited as only 18 sleeps and we will be pitched up at Citi Europe for the night, I know It Is not everyone's cup of tea but we will arrive there at about 7.30pm and rest will be the order of the evening then first thing in the morning we will be heading for Benidorm. This will be our first proper trip in our new MH (last one nearly two years ago) far too long.

Changed £50.00 worth of Tesco vouchers into £150.00 voucher for the tunnel. Booked by phone as per instructions gave the helpful lady the relevant voucher number and dates etc' she gave us prices as per their web site, five minutes later it was all booked and all it cost me in real money was £86.00 including our two dogs (£64.00 for them)

Great scheme, hope it continues for a few years more.

Still lots to do on MH though, box for the back, inverter, two 12v sockets and we hope to test ride a couple of e' bikes tomorrow.
Will let you know how we get on.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope to do the same as you when we go later this year with our 2 dogs again

aint it a bummer to have to pay for the dogs! why can't the cost be included in the overall cost and be Tescoable


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes Sprinta I think all things should be Tescoable (great word) :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Has anyone asked why dogs aren't tescoable?

The dogs passport, Chunnel and worming before the return journey was the most expensive bit of my 17 day holiday last year 8O


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Can you book the tunnel on line using tesco vouchers or do you have to phone the tunnel direct ? Thanks Tel.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Telnet...you have to phone them with the numbers that Tesco give you in exchange for your vouchers.

I think I am right in saying you have to book at least 14 days in advance if using the codes as payment in any proportion.

Also you can't use them on a one way trip from France to the UK.

We like the tunnel as it does not stress our dog. We are in Spain right now having come accross on BF from Pompey to Santander. Although we had a dog friendly cabin and access to the dog exercise area our poor mutt decided she would hang on to her integrity till we got off the ship. This resulted in a urine infection and she is now on anti biotics! She is responding now but not funny in a MH with a dog who can't control when she pees.

Sorry...didn't mean to hijack the thread...good luck to whiskey an on his holiday.


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck with your E bikes and enjoy your holiday Whiskyman.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Telbet...............phone booking only with Tesco vouchers

tony


----------

